# My latest label



## Joanie (Jan 1, 2007)

Let's see if this posts!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice Joan, what kind of wine is this?


----------



## Joanie (Jan 1, 2007)

It's a white and was grown in the Finger Lakes of NY. Last year a local winery (Goose Watch) sent a $10.99 bottle of Diamond to a huge international competition in California and it won Best White beating out all the others (over 1000)!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

Very Cool! Diamonds are a womans best friend!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 1, 2007)

Hehe uh huh! That's why I went with the Tiffany blue!


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 1, 2007)

Very cool Joan! Speaking of diamonds... a guy down here in Arkansas found a 2.37 carat diamond the other day at the diamond mine. (the only place in the world with a public diamond mine.) Apparently 486 were found by the public last year. The 2.37 caratfind was the fourth largest for the year. The largest was like 6.5 or something.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow! Hebe rich!!! !


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

Bling!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 1, 2007)

Big bling!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2007)

Very "ice" label joan


----------



## Joanie (Jan 7, 2007)

The Diamond is bottled in clear bottles and the first label looks horrible! The golden color of the wine and Tiffany blue are NOT a good combination! The label looks fine flat but not curved around a bottle. So I reworked it. Yes, Waldo, pictures will follow when I get them printed, run thru my label machine, and on the bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice. It almost looks like a negative now.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok, I changed my mind again after I bottled as the colors were all wrong. Here's the final and a bunch of bottles all dressed up.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 13, 2007)

looks yummy!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm glad you changed it now that I see your wine. It really matches!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 13, 2007)

awesome joan


----------



## Splitshot0 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello Joan, do you have software to design your labels? I use Print Shop Deluxe on mine, and I need to get some other color label paper as mine is just white. Do you have any suggestions on colored lables? 


Thanks Dave


----------



## Joanie (Jan 16, 2007)

Dave, I've always used Photoshop and I print on regular white computer paper. I don't worry about different color paper. I just use the color I want when I make the background layer. The labels go on with a glue stick run down the sides of the label. The really good part is that they come off easily when you run the bottle under warm water. =)


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 16, 2007)

George sells some different color label paper that is gummed for easy application and removal. Has anyone here tried using that paper? I'm wondering how well it works w/ the printer, etc.


Joan, do you spray your paper to set the ink? I think you mentioned that once, but I can't remember if it was you.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2007)

She uses the label maker that she got off a website called Joanne. I believe they are pre-laminated and peel and stick.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 16, 2007)

Yep, that's what I use to put labels on now (it's a Xyron 900 I bought at Joann.com) but it really isn't needed. A glue stick is simple and easy and works well.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 16, 2007)

I use a glue stick. I was talking about something that sets the ink so that it doesn't run as easy should the label get wet. Is that what Xyron does or is that glue? 


hair spray might work for setting the ink. THat's what we used to use on pastel drawings


----------



## Joanie (Jan 16, 2007)

The cartridge I've used with the Xyron thing laminates one side and puts a repositionable sticky back on the other side with a peel off paper over it...actually the paper goes in between the two layers...kinda like a sangwitch! =)

Before I bought this contraption, I used a light coating of shellac on the label before I glued it on. That worked well especially if I used an ink jet printer.


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 16, 2007)

ok... that's a sticker machine. I just googled it. How do they come out using that machine? I could use that for some music promotion. All the bands love to have their own stickers.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 16, 2007)

There is a little too much shine on them for me but they sure are easy.

Better than stickers...one of the cartridges has a laminator on one side and a magnet on the other! I think I'm going to turn all my labels into magnets. Cool, eh? =)


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 16, 2007)

Ohhhh... I want label magnets for my fridge. That would be cool.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 16, 2007)

Tolja it'd be cool!


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 16, 2007)

As a kid we used to stop at the "Diamond Mine" (a plowed field in the middleof know where) and spend hours digging in the dirt. The only thing we ever found was dirt under our finger nails.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, but I'll bet you had fun dreaming about striking it rich! =)


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 17, 2007)

Scuba - if you are talking about the mine in Arkansas, I saw on the news that someone found a &gt;2 carat diamond there recently.


----------



## Coaster (Jan 18, 2007)

I use the Joanne laminator too but I don't like the repositionable labels. They don't work well for me. They don't stick to the frosted bottles and they wont stick to the cold bottles I had in the wine fridge



but the permanent works well. Still haven't had to take any off yet so not sure how much of a pain thatwill be.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmmm I haven't put any labeled bottles in the fridge to see if they come off. Were your bottles cold when you put them on, Coaster? I wonder if that makes a difference.

I have a permanent cartridge but I haven't used it. I was going with the ease of removal but I don't want them *that* removable! =)


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 18, 2007)

so far nothing beats that glue stick (of the things I've tried). They come right off. I just want to find a good solution to keep the ink from running when the label gets splashed.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Spray shellac!!!! Just put it on outside! (I used it on the one I sent to WineMaker mag.)


----------



## Coaster (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, Joan, they had just come out of the wine fridge. I was behind on the labeling (the blush has the purple wraps, the Riesling the green, heheh



) I will try again once I have another wine to bottle and put them on while the corks swell.


----------

